# I'll be adding more Nubians!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So, I will be adding more Nubians to my herd!

All of these goats are from the same breeder I got my buck (Jasper) from but are not related to him.

This is the doe whom I might be getting a kid from-

She, is gorgeous. I am madly in love with her and can't WAIT to see what she has and if I end up getting a doe kid outta her!

















This is the buck she's bred to. His Dam milks 2 gallons in the morning and at night. I'm very excited because I love this guy! And I got to see him as a wee Lil baby😁. He is very young but maturing quite nice!










Here's his Dams udder last year as an FF.
Milking two gallons a day at each milking. So, a gallon per side of udder, that's pretty cool lol. Unfortunately I do not have a picture of her pedigree.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also might be adding a doeling from this girly. She isn't from the same breeder but I just love her. She is due any day now and is also bred to the same buck my Nubian doe Annie is bred to.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

And I might be getting one of these two doelings. They are mini Nubian and omg at the udder of the dams behind them.. they are one week old.

Doeling one








Doeling two










Dam is the black and white in the middle









This is the sire. As you can tell he is still young


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Beautiful goats. Nubians are my favorite.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Amber89 said:


> Beautiful goats. Nubians are my favorite.


I love them, too♥


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful ❤


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Congratulations in advance!

I know nothing, but holy cannoli, those udders! How on earth do they walk? 

What will you do with all the milk? Assuming you milk your goats.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Best wishes!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my freakin' gosh that is a lot of milk in one udder! 

That's some exciting stuff!🤩


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

So exciting I have just added a nubian to my herd this past year and I love the personality! Very beautiful goats hope you get you a good one!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Pretty girls!! Are you saying 4 gallons a day? If so that would blow every top 10 ADGA doe out of the water. Do they have records to prove that? I'm curious to see. The doe I have does 2.5 gallons in a day at her peak and IDK that I've seen many more Nubians over that. If so that is amazing and I'd be testing that girl and her babies would be worth a LOT. Some beautiful udders behind those kids though, you'll have some very nice milkers.

Do you know the sire of the Mini-Nubian babies? He looks very familiar, from a farm I like. If so he has some fantastic udders behind him.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

You have to love Nubians!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes - the numbers seem inflated, but regardless- nice udders on the does. Are you going for mini Nubians? I thought you were looking to add ND out of blue cactus?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well if she has nice Nubians, and nice BC Nigerians, and now mini-Nubians, she can make her own minis lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'll respond in a bit. I have to leave right now to get somewhere before they close😬😬😬


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Congratulations in advance!
> 
> I know nothing, but holy cannoli, those udders! How on earth do they walk?
> 
> What will you do with all the milk? Assuming you milk your goats.


Haha lol. Yes milk is my thing lol. I live with 6 other people so we never have enough milk.....lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my freakin' gosh that is a lot of milk in one udder!
> 
> That's some exciting stuff!🤩


Haha I know right?!?!?!🤩🤩




Jubillee said:


> Pretty girls!! Are you saying 4 gallons a day? If so that would blow every top 10 ADGA doe out of the water. Do they have records to prove that? I'm curious to see. The doe I have does 2.5 gallons in a day at her peak and IDK that I've seen many more Nubians over that. If so that is amazing and I'd be testing that girl and her babies would be worth a LOT. Some beautiful udders behind those kids though, you'll have some very nice milkers.
> 
> Do you know the sire of the Mini-Nubian babies? He looks very familiar, from a farm I like. If so he has some fantastic udders behind him.


You see her owner only got two milk her a couple of times as a FF because she is so wild on the stand and just wasn't having it.... So that's what she was getting when she milked those couple times. But I'm not sure if that's REALLY what she was producing because they lady didn't milk test her or anything because she was too wild to deal with..

THE minis sire has GORGEOUS udders behind him! I'll post pics when I get a chance. I can't remember his full Registered name.. I think it was Caslewood something. But don't take my word for it, I'd have to contact the breeder again.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Yes - the numbers seem inflated, but regardless- nice udders on the does. Are you going for mini Nubians? I thought you were looking to add ND out of blue cactus?


It is very hard to believe, I wish they could have milk tested her but like I said. Apparently the doe was too wild on the stand last year as an FF and they just couldn't do it. It really doesn't matter to me if she milks that much or not. Because her udder is GORGEOUS!

I am wanting a or two or maybe a doe and a buck from Blue Cactus, but I have been wanting to ad a mini Nubian doe awhile. Just haven't found one of good quality until now.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Well if she has nice Nubians, and nice BC Nigerians, and now mini-Nubians, she can make her own minis lol.


Oh yes! I want to raise minis but want to start out with buying me a real nice mini doe.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Haha I know right?!?!?!🤩🤩
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, she looks very capacious so I wouldn't doubt if she got 2 gallons in a day and if so that is fantastic, you'll be swimming in milk hahaha. She has a lovely udder, too bad she was too wild. Hopefully, her production passes into your baby!!!

Hmmm,I haven't heard of that herd. Let me know when you get more info. How exciting!! Can't wait to see them all when you get them. You're going to have a nice little herd going.

SO are you going to do minis with your Nubians and NDs? ETA: Cross post!! LOL


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

All the goats are beautiful! And their udders are awesome


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice looking goats. Getting new animals is so exciting


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Ahhh, she looks very capacious so I wouldn't doubt if she got 2 gallons in a day and if so that is fantastic, you'll be swimming in milk hahaha. She has a lovely udder, too bad she was too wild. Hopefully, her production passes into your baby!!!
> 
> Hmmm,I haven't heard of that herd. Let me know when you get more info. How exciting!! Can't wait to see them all when you get them. You're going to have a nice little herd going.
> 
> SO are you going to do minis with your Nubians and NDs? ETA: Cross post!! LOL


Haha swimming indeed lol! 

I'll let you know!

I'd like to but I want to get another ND buck who is put together better. But yes this breeding season I'll be breeding Salem to Wally for F1 minis🤩


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Can't wait to see all your babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Also might be adding a doeling from this girly. She isn't from the same breeder but I just love her. She is due any day now and is also bred to the same buck my Nubian doe Annie is bred to.
> View attachment 220348


Unfortunately I have bad news on this girl...

I was texting the breeder whom has her and they said she was getting very close. Wouldn't eat, didn't stay with the other girls. Kept laying down. This went on for a couple of days. Yesterday she started pushing a little, but both kids were huge and stuck.... They were obviously dead. She tried pulling and repositioning But she stopped because she didn't want to kill her. Vet came and finally got them out. Both kids were dead and mama is not doing good..... She's not eating, standing, etc. She doesn't think she'll make it. 😞


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh no … so very sad …


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Oh no … so very sad …


Yeah..... I was very looking forward to getting a doeling but I'm pushing all that aside. And just hoping that the doe (Frannie) recovers..


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh no! I’m so sorry! That’s such a bummer… I hope the momma makes it


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh that sucks! I hope she makes it. She is a beautiful doe


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh no! I’m so sorry! That’s such a bummer… I hope the momma makes it





Rancho Draco said:


> Oh that sucks! I hope she makes it. She is a beautiful doe


Pray for her with me🙏


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

what do all of their foreudders look like? While yes the rears are impressive as is the amount of milk. But those forudders are important too.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I know how excited you were. Praying she recovers well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Awww I'm so sorry 💔 Annie hasn't kidded yet, correct? Make sure to keep a close eye on her, Incase the large kids are from the buck. 😣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sfgwife said:


> what do all of their foreudders look like? While yes the rears are impressive as is the amount of milk. But those forudders are important too.


So true! Ill have to ask for pics.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How is the doe doing? Poor girl....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> How is the doe doing? Poor girl....


I just got an update on her. She is eating a little now and seems to be improving slowly but surely. Fingers crossed for the poor girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad there is improvement.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well turns out the little Mini doelings werent meant for me to have. The breeder has a doe whom is needing a home. So, she asked if Id like her instead. She is a Gorgeous F2 mini Nubian whos 10 months old with EXCELLENT milking lines! I love the herd where from too. The lady doesnt want to rehome her, but she feel like with showing her goats, milk testing, etc, that shes not getting enough attention. And shes the biggest pet ever!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Heres the F2 mini Nubian doe! Her registered name is Magnolia but they call her Maggie


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s beautiful! I really hope this one works out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well guys. The women gave me Maggie..... I am IN LOVE with her!!!!! She is such a sweet girl!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Jubillee I got my first mini doe tonight🙃🙃🙃🙃


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She's so adorable! I love her plaid antlers. 😋


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We needs pics of her meeting the rest of your goats!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

She sure is cute but I hate to break it to you...I don't think she's purebred. Looks like there's some reindeer mixed in 🦌


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> She sure is cute but I hate to break it to you...I don't think she's purebred. Looks like there's some reindeer mixed in 🦌


That be funny if that could happen!!!!... Wonder what they'd look like🤔🤔


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Maggie is beautiful!!! Can't wait to see pictures of her at your farm! 💕


Rancho Draco said:


> She sure is cute but I hate to break it to you...I don't think she's purebred. Looks like there's some reindeer mixed in 🦌


Oh my gosh, you totally got me! I thought you were serious....until I got to the reindeer part that is. 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> We needs pics of her meeting the rest of your goats!


I'll get pics tomorrow! She's going to be up in a stall tonight where she can talk to them, but not see them.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> She's so adorable! I love her plaid antlers. 😋


I know right? I should has got them too lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Maggie is beautiful!!! Can't wait to see pictures of her at your farm! 💕
> 
> Oh my gosh, you totally got me! I thought you were serious....until I got to the reindeer part that is. 🤣


Ill get pics tomorrow! I know it'll be war lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Lol, shes a mini Nubian😆😆


I just love goats with hats and such. It's just too much cuteness. Especially a young gal like her. 

My sister put her ball cap on the does when we first got them. I couldn't believe they just stood there and let her do that. They're never that easy when I need to do something. She a little goat whisperer.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I just love goats with hats and such. It's just too much cuteness. Especially a young gal like her.
> 
> My sister put her ball cap on the does when we first got them. I couldn't believe they just stood there and let her do that. They're never that easy when I need to do something. She a little goat whisperer.


Me too! I love them looking all cute! I'm trying to find things like hats for my girls but haven't lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh she is so pretty!! My favorite color! Hooray!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> View attachment 220887
> View attachment 220888


How cute!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh and side note....Magnolia is on my name list for keeper doelings...and I was totally going to call her Maggie lol. How funny!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Oh she is so pretty!! My favorite color! Hooray!!


She's already big enough to breed but I'll be waiting at least until June


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Are you going to have a mini buck or breed her to your Nigie?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Oh and side note....Magnolia is on my name list for keeper doelings...and I was totally going to call her Maggie lol. How funny!


What a coincidence!!😆😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Are you going to have a mini buck or breed her to your Nigie?


She will be bred to Wally😁. I do want to ad a mini buck sometime though


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How is she doing this morning?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> How is she doing this morning?


Im about to go check on everyone. I got up a little late (12pm😬😬😬😬)... Yeah I know..... I couldn't have gotten up early if I tried.... I'm so exhausted you have no idea......BUT I'll let you know as soon as I feed Annies boys, Sassy, Garnet, Betsy, Spinky, Nova, Mocha and Oakley🙃


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So……, how is she doing? I’m dying to know!  @Lil Boogie


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> So……, how is she doing? I’m dying to know!  @Lil Boogie


So I haven't been on lol... She's doing awesome!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I might be sounding impatient but I can’t help it! I need a pic!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sparrow hates her but it's okay lol. She loves it here and all the things she can play on!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s awesome! I’m glad she’s fitting in so well. And from what I’ve read about Sparrow it doesn’t surprise me she doesn’t like Maggie.  
Are you gonna keep her name or rename her? I think her name is cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That’s awesome! I’m glad she’s fitting in so well. And from what I’ve read about Sparrow it doesn’t surprise me she doesn’t like Maggie.
> Are you gonna keep her name or rename her? I think her name is cute.


Lol, Sparrow is a mess.... 

Yeah I'll be keeping her name, Magnolia 🙂😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Lol, Sparrow is a mess....
> 
> Yeah I'll be keeping her name, Magnolia 🙂😁


Its on her registration so I kinda have to keep it lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't know where you are in Georgia, but I no there are two good Nubian farms for sure in North Carolina. Well three but I don't like the one much. Frog Flat and Morgen Star.
I may send Morgen Star a message and see if they know anyone in Georgia.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That face!!! It's so sweet, innocent, and heart melting!! She's a doll! 😍💜


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Lol, Sparrow is a mess....
> 
> Yeah I'll be keeping her name, Magnolia 🙂😁


Well you can try Nola. 
@Dandy Hill Farm 😭 😭 I so miss Doll (Triple Share She's a Doll)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow she has some nice depth! She is beautiful!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Or Lia (Leah)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

There is Skillmans in I think VA, which is what FFF is built off of. They have lovely Nubians. I can't think of any though near GA either.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Oops I thought you said she doesn't like Maggie I was reading too fast you said Sparrow doesn't. I was wondering how you knew the new goat disliked a name


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Miss Maggie is doing good. Don't get me wrong, Sparrow still hates her lol. But she's doing great! I'll _try_ to get some more pics of her tomorrow in the snow if it's not melted by then. We had a snow storm hit us outta nowhere tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awesome! Can’t wait to see more pics of your able to get some!


----------

